# Correction and apology to Greg



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been meaning to post this for several weeks now. Sometime last spring or so there was a thread going on the Revolution TE and how it handled muing two or more engines together. Greg stated at that time that he did not think that the Revolution turned off the lights on the "non leading" engines. I commented that since I knew the REvolution does make a distinction beween the head engine and the other engines in a consist, I thought it would also turn off the lights on the trailing engines.

Well, this fall I have been running a consist regularly with two SD45 locos. The Revolution does NOT turn off the lights for the second engine. You were right, Greg, and I was wrong. When I connect the two engines up, I bring the second engine up behind what will be the forward engine. I couple the two engines together, connect the little jumper cable between the two engine connectors, turn off the lights on the trailing engine, and then switch the transmitter to the mu "train". At this point they are ready to roll. It is a straight forward operation, simple and easy, but I DO have to turn off the lights in the trailing engine. 

Ed

This probably should have been posted under the RC forum, but I figured it was also a review of a product.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't encourage him Ed, it will go to his head!!!!!!!!!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

it will go to his head!!!!!!!!!!! Too late.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee wiz Ed we will never hear the end of this one. His head will expand beyond anything you ever see.







Later RJD


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I applaud your honesty and maturity.

Its something this forum could do with a great dose of.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed. 

The Revolution is still a very new product, and Aristo has a lot to learn about consisting, if they want to compare themselves to DCC. 

When they first brought the Rovolution out, maybe you remember that the Revolution had to be stopped and the programming button pressed to change addresses, which was required when consisting. I sent a private email to Lewis that he really needed to change this, and they did. (The concept of a cab number controlling a unit number was introduced). 

I've also sent information on things for consisting, and it's stuff that can be changed in the future firmware updates. 

It would be nice to have this feature, not only for the lights, but also control of sounds. For example in DCC, not only will the lights work prototypically in a consist, but if you blow the horn, only the horn in the lead unit blows, not all the horns in all the locos. 

So it would be nice in the future for Aristo to make the lights and the function outputs "understand" they are in a consist. 

Maybe a suggestion on the Aristo board will get them to add it to the next firmware update. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Man... Now no one will be able to talk to him for a month now.. GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just can't get no respect!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 3 E8's with REVO and you must scroll up loco with sound card so it is displayed (MU1) as MU# on top line of TX screen then the number keys will operate triggers. You can scroll thru all the MU#'s in CAB-# by using the arrow key at bottom left of TX. If I don't have it set to proper MU# for loco with sound card the triggers will not work. I would think that this could be used to lock out triggering other sound boards in the same CAB. However you should program sound boards you are not going to trigger to slave operation. Just an idea..............Jim

PS i'm sure DCC would do it easier but this could be a work around and meet most of the REVO user needs


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Oct 2010 03:01 PM 
I just can't get no respect!











Well, the cigar is no where near as long as Greg's Hah LOL


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welp, i just got back from ****,

And its completely frozen over HE HE HE

Just kiddin Ed that was a class act thing you did

I knew there was a reason i had respect for you









You always tell the truth as you see it

Bravo sir Bravo....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still ......in SHOCK!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Have we created a monster here? 

Before we know it, someones going to appologize to Nick for hurting his feelings! 

Where will it all end?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, Ed and Ward are often very "interested" in some of the stuff I report. The great thing is that they both respect the facts, although sometimes they ask for VERY complete explanations and/or references. No problem! 

I'm also serious about asking Aristo to add some features to the system, and that's why I mentioned the change they made in the basic "addressing" setup. It can be done. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry guys, but sometimes you just have to 'fess up when you realize you were just plain wrong!!







Unfortunately I do "wrong" better than I would like to!!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Every bit of information helps people understand and make informed decisions. Money is dear now, and things are more complex. 

No apologies needed! 

The Revo is a good system, but it's still a work in progress, room for intelligent improvement. Lewis has his site on going "beyond" DCC, and his work is cut out for him. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 25 Oct 2010 07:22 PM 
Have we created a monster here? 

Before we know it, someones going to appologize to Nick for hurting his feelings! 

Where will it all end? 
Randy, Randy Randy,

They cant hurt my feeling Dude

I dont have any









I dont have a high tolerance for morons and cry babys that show up once and a blue moon. You Betcha









Besides i Told Marty id be nice but its reallty testing my nerves......... LOL









AND DONT WORRY I NEVER FORGET ANYTHING









Like i always say, what goes around comes around...









The New KINDER Nicky

For Now...............................

OOOOO Yaaaa shut up Mik









Sorry i slipped but im working on it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Jim is right. In MU mode, only the lead locomotive's sound functions trigger. Just some information for you, since your post above seemed to indicate that in MU mode, the revo triggers all horns. In the recent video I posted 'doubleheader', you can hear the whistle of the mallet only (hooter whistle). 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, if you reverse the direction of the "MU'd" consist, where the other loco is now the lead loco, does that loco (only) now respond to sound functions? I believe the "original" lead loco is the only one to respond. 

Can you test and confirm operation? 

What I believe Jim did is instead of controlling by the "general" "MU" address, he selected an individual loco within the MU... 

Yes, a workaround, every time you change direction, you have to select a different address... 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The lead locomotive in the MU chain is still the loco to respond. In my case, I am double heading steam engines, so changing directions doesn't really play in to which locomotive is 'leading' since I generally don't run tender first. For the A-B-A MU pair, the loco with the sound unit (0400) is the lead always. The 0401 doesn't have a sound board, so I can't comment, but you are right, the MU chain doesn't reverse. I find that to be prototypical in that in a MU'd consist, the engineer sits at one end of the consist. His forward won't change if he is making a backup move. So...I'm not sure what you're trying to prove or disprove. In the real world, the lead locomotive is always the one with the horn. 

SImply put, if you have an 3 unit consist, going east and you decide to use that same consist to go west, you have to physically take the lead locomotive out of lead mode, put it in to slave or MU mode (RJ, please interject the correct term) and then take the 3rd unit out of slave or MU mode and put it in to lead mode. It isn't super slick, but you could set up an "EAST" cab and a WEST cab in the revo, just to simplify and do what you are suggesting. Like you said before, the REVO has some ways around. With my FA-FB + FA MU set up, I have them set up to run together always. If I want to run the 0401 by itself, I have to go in to the menu and set the motor direction the same as the FA 0400. I'm not sure how DCC handles that either, but perhaps it is the same.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

As a follow up, I will try and see if I can figure out how to blow the whistle of the second steam locomotive in my MU consist. I meant to post that above. Since I didn't try to run the two steam engines independantly, but as a consist, it wasn't immediately clear if I could blow the whistle of the 2nd locomotive. Will fool with that one of these days.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All you are doing Mark is redoing a consist by add and changing. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You can hit the "*" key to toggle between locos in a consist to access their functions. That's the closest the Revolution comes to determining a "lead" loco. You have to turn the lights on and off manually through the menu. 

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

K,

Thanks! Learned something today!


----------

